

Merchants that do not support NFC will be liable for losses due to fraud - bconway
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/07/technology/many-competing-paths-on-the-road-to-a-phone-wallet.html

======
PeterisP
As the article clearly says, this title is false. NFC would be simply nice to
support; but merchants that do not support smartcards (chip&pin) will be
liable for losses due to fraud. And rightly so, this tech is used everywhere
for almost 10 years already, USA finally needs to get out from banking stone
age.

------
NeutronBoy
>These stores also do not have the right equipment to allow the use of smart
cards, credit cards embedded with computer chips that are much less
susceptible to fraud.

It seems they're referring to 'chip and PIN' cards as well as NFC.

